# Lost egg ricep please help!



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok months back i stopped in a random cafe somewhere in a posh little village I had scrambled egg on toast and it was the best eggs iv ever had! Stupidly i left without asking.

Basically the eggs were kinda runny but still cooked through but not solid like normal scrambled egg and it was mixed in with something that had chives in it.

So far iv tried, milk, cream and cottage cheese all mixed in but not even close.

Any ideas what else may have been mixed in to give eggs this velvety texture?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

fromage frais maybe


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

sounds a bit like some sort of scrambled eggs benedict?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

this sounds very like philidelphia scrambled eggs, a cafe close to me does this, no chives, but maybe they use the one with the chives in???


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe they added abit of man fat


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

big ste said:


> Maybe they added abit of man fat


that would make it too salty....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Probably loads and loads of butter

And chives....


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Sharp no offence but are you sure that it's not your cooking method that is not getting the desired results? I make scrambled eggs and they come out okay, my mother makes them and then it's like eating fluffy creamy clouds from a sunny sky above an island in the pacific inhabited by shapely amazonian virgins..

And all she uses is butter, milk salt and pepper!

Trial and error or try and track down or go back to the place in question, get the recipe, perfect it, open a cafe that serves mega portions, give your fellow uk-musclers a discount code, make millions, and then retire to that island of virgins i was blabbering about earlier. JOB DONE! :thumbup1:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=creamy+scrambled+eggs&oq=creamy+sc&aq=0&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_sm=c&gs_upl=790l3183l0l5601l9l9l0l1l1l0l247l1182l3.2.3l8l0


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Sharp no offence but are you sure that it's not your cooking method that is not getting the desired results? I make scrambled eggs and they come out okay, my mother makes them and then it's like eating fluffy creamy clouds from a sunny sky above an island in the pacific inhabited by shapely amazonian virgins..
> 
> And all she uses is butter, milk salt and pepper!
> 
> ...


youre away wi it........ :wink:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

google street view.. find cafe again

ring em up !!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Asouf that's a cracking idea! :thumbup1:

Anyway random cafes, dodgy posh little villages, the best scrambled eggs on earth...Why does this scenario remind me o the film soylent green?

Sharp was there a euthanasia clinic right next to the cafe?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Sharp no offence but are you sure that it's not your cooking method that is not getting the desired results? I make scrambled eggs and they come out okay, my mother makes them and then it's like eating fluffy creamy clouds from a sunny sky above an island in the pacific inhabited by shapely amazonian virgins..
> 
> And all she uses is butter, milk salt and pepper!
> 
> ...


Yup this is tottaly a possability 

Asouf - cant remember where it was. 

aight a few ideas to try though, cheers guys


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Cooking on a low heat is the trick. Butter (real), salt and pepper is all you need IMO, although pre-cooked finely chopped bacon and mushroom is nice too. Continuously stir with a whisk and scrape the bottom so no egg catches. A wok is probably the best pan to use.

Take it off the heat when it still looks sloppy and let it sit for a minute or so (stir once or twice) as it will continue to cook. If it still looks too runny put it back on for 30 seconds or so... keep repeating until it looks perfect.


----------

